# lonely



## broadsue

Hi,I'm not only knew to this site but have recently moved to Wales in the UK.I'm also a newbie to computers!I know no one and am living in a rented house, until our house back in Kent is sold.So the needles are busy to keep me sane.Have finished various Christmas stockings,and at present have a ribbed waistcoat on the go.Hope to begin a cabled afghan in the new year.


----------



## maureenb

Hi! Welcome from Pennsylvania,U.S. Just keep up with "the family" on K.P. and you'll forget that you're lonely.Happy Knitting!


----------



## vershi

Hi..Welcome from Portsmouth UK, you will love this site, so many nice people and ideas, you won't be lonely for long.


----------



## tintin63

Hi, Welcome to KP. I'm up in Doncaster but was born and bred in South Wales.


----------



## broadsue

thank you for a warm welcome x


----------



## MissNettie

You will not be lonely long if you stay with KP! It is the best thing that I have found since starting with computers in 1995. I am not an expert at either computers or knitting, but I love both. Just wish I could knit and compute at the same time! I am new to KP and would spend every waking minute on it if I did not have other things I have to do. Where were you before you moved to Wales?


----------



## elizabethrose

Hi there, I am also in Wales, if you'd like to keep in touch a bit I am also on facebook  Let me know and I will send my name  x
This is a great site!


----------



## broadsue

I was in Kent in the south-east of England.I've only moved about 300 miles, but it's like a different world here!I love the beautiful coast and woodlands.I'm missing my friends and family ,but I have my husband and dog,Willow-the-wisp!


----------



## Neeterbug

Welcome broadsue from sunny Arizona (USA)...welcome to Willow-the-wisp too!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Welcome from America... There are loads of crazy knitters and crocheters to talk to here-- all hours of the day!


----------



## inishowen

Welcome from Northern Ireland. You've stepped into a group of lovely people! Friendships will follow.


----------



## Grandma Jan

Welcome from Livonia, Michigan. I'd love to hear (see) more about that waistcoat you're working on!


----------



## Valjean

A big warm welcome,you will not be lonely on this friendly forum.


----------



## laura1964

not a million miles from you im in herefordshire stay on here and youll have all the friends you want! i dont often get out and have no close friends but on here i never feel lonely. sending you hugs and new year wishes


----------



## Nana89

Welcome from New York state, USA---you will find something interesting to read, learn news ways to do things and always find a friendly comment on here--no matter the time of day--You will NEVER be alone--post pictures and would love to see your dog--that is a beautiful name for it


----------



## Frogger

Welcome from snowy Canada! Can't be lonely on this site--too full of friendly knitters!! Your biggest problem will soon be trying to stop reading and chatting!!


----------



## knit1purl2

Welcome from Bucks County, PA. This site is very addictive - I have to stop reading the posts and take time to knit. Look into the swaps, which are a lot of fun.


----------



## sandimac

Welcome from Missouri! We're all friendly here on KP and your won't be lonely anymore!!


----------



## Isla May

Hello and welcome from Norfolk, England. What sort of dog is Willow-the wisp? Isla May is my American cocker spaniel and I love her to bits!


----------



## peanutpatty

A big welcome from Canada. No need to be lonely now - you have new friends from all over the world.
And I'm sure it will be only a matter of time bfore you meet new friends where you now live.


----------



## Dorothyi12

Welcome and best wishes from Pembrokeshisre Wales U.K


----------



## Dorothyi12

Welcome and best wishes from Pembrokeshisre Wales U.K


----------



## Naneast

Hi and welcome from NYC!


----------



## Rosette

Hello and welcome from the Cotswolds. This site is so friendly and welcoming and full of ideas and inspiration! Some days I spend more time here than actually knitting as it is so addictive. Being part of KP makes me feel part of a large community and is the best way to start my day. I also have a wonderful penfriend who sends interesting emails too. Love your hair, by the way


----------



## geeliz

broadsue said:


> Hi,I'm not only knew to this site but have recently moved to Wales in the UK.I'm also a newbie to computers!I know no one and am living in a rented house, until our house back in Kent is sold.So the needles are busy to keep me sane.Have finished various Christmas stockings,and at present have a ribbed waistcoat on the go.Hope to begin a cabled afghan in the new year.


A fond Hello to you from faraway (near) Seattle, Washington state, and reading all the other WELCOMES you've received, you will not be lonely long! I know how you must feel for I moved into this area many years ago from a city down south, and knew no one, had no job, and three young daughters to raise. Talk about tough, and you'll tough through this as well.

All the help you'll need is here at your fingertips....help with some computer stuff, and lots of help with your knit and other projects, from the many folks here in KP.

I also would like to hear more about the waistcoat you are making! Maybe someone here could explain how you could put a picture of it on the page here for us to see...A KP friend, Liz Gee


----------



## Dot M

Hi Sue, Hope you meet a lot of nice neighbors where you live so it won`t be long before you start feeling more at home in your new place. Have done a lot of items, but never a coat. Looking forward to seeing yours once it is finished.
I live in the north-eastern part of New York State in USA.


----------



## gailshirley

hiya from adelaide in australia,welcome .this is an amazing site with such wonderful input from so many.it is my evening treat to sit at the computer and enjoy all the comments and photos .i do hope that you too enjoy it.


----------



## Keeweegirl

Welcome from New Zealand!


----------



## Pontygirl

Hello and welcome from South Wales. Everyone is so friendly and helpful you will not be lonely for long.


----------



## Nessy

Hi Sue welcome to KP. A really friendly knitting & crocheting family. There is always someone able to help with any queries we have. Just remember No Question is ever Dumb or Silly. So if you're stuck with anything ask away, it's what we love best,being able to help each other out. Hopefully we can help you overcome some of your loneliness too.


----------



## nanellis

A big welcome from Isle Of Wight ,sure you will love south wales,i have a son and his family near Cardiff ,they have wonderful friends there.This is a great site lovely people always ready to help with any problems .Enjoy .


----------



## anouk

You will love this site.......welcome from Canada.....


----------



## patocenizo

You are not lonely, you are busy and with all the help and support from all of us you are in contact with the world. Needles are a necessity for all of us so here in Southern California we say hi to you!


----------



## Andsewitgoes

Welcome fron Alabama, USA.


----------



## tegthom

Welcome to KP from Mid Wales. This is such an addictive site, where you'll make new friends and learn a lot of new things. Enjoy.xx


----------



## forfran2

Hello and welcome fromm South Florida.


----------



## christine flo

hi from somerset you will have lots friends on here


----------



## Beve

Welcome from Abilene, Texas. Once I found KP I felt so attached to other knitters worldwide. I am so happy you have joined us! Happy New Year, broadsue.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Welcome from East Texas. You won't be lonely very long. 
Happy New Year,


----------



## FranVan

Hello and warm welcome from Ohio. You will love this site.


----------



## Dimples16

Welcome also from PA.


----------



## Liz at Furze

Hi and welcome from soggy Devon. This is a fantastic site with loads of good tips and tricks. I'm a new-ish knitter and quietly becoming an obsessive one lol! Love south Wales - daughter went to Cardiff uni so know that area quite well. Look fwd to seeing the afghan- I've just seen another post about 2 coloured cables and see that as MY next challenge!


----------



## Madison11

Welcome to KP from Arlington,VA,USA, and lots of us would love to have details about your knitted waistcoat project, we are not only friendly but nosy, in the interest of always looking for something different for our needles.


----------



## wjeanc

Welcome from Florida USA. This is the best site I've ever found on line. Many wonderful, helpful and generous people here. I agree that you will find many online friends here. I love to have my morning coffee with my fellow KPers. Begins my day on a high note.


----------



## knitnanny

Hello there....I have moved several times so I can understand how you feel right now. So glad you joined KP and welcome!


----------



## twig

Hi, Welcome from New Brunswick Canada, you won't be lonely long
just join in everyday and enjoy the help and friendly advise. Twig


----------



## MacRae

Welcome and you won't be lonely for long....not in this little community. Happy Knitting.


----------



## froggydart

Welcome from Utah, in the states. Lots of help and friendliness here.


----------



## knit4zen

Good Morning from cold, snowy, grey sky, blustery Ohio, USA! Sorry, that wasn't quite a warm welcome to this site,  but everyone is correct, you will enjoy reading comments, finding patterns and admiring each other's finished projects. Just brew some coffee or tea, sit back and relax.
Good luck in your new surroundings. Wales sounds so romantic to this midwestern gal!


----------



## Cha Cha

Welcome from South Carolina....you will meet lots of new friends here and get awesome information.....Happy New Year!


----------



## meg714

I made a big move once and also found it very difficult to leave friends and family. KP is a great place to visit. Also get involved in community activities where you live. Maybe there is a knitting group or do some charity work. People will welcome you. Good luck.


----------



## Jean K

Hi and welcome from Michigan. You will love this forum. Lots to learn and a huge number of talented knitters and crocheters from all over the world. I bet you will discover neighbors in your community. Happy New Year.


----------



## gmarie

Welcome from Georgia, USA. Stay with KP and you should never feel lonely again. Lots of wonderful people on here.


----------



## trish2222

hello and welcome from Glasgow - you'll make a lot of friends here!


----------



## lindaknits

Hi from Buford GA USA! I visit KP everyday and really enjoy seeing what people are knitting/crocheting around the world!


----------



## MZO

Hi there, North Carolina, USA, also a knitter & a newbie, you are very Well Come here, come on & join us, bring needles & a hot drink


----------



## Toby's Mom

Welcome from California, you are no longer alone or lonely if you visit KP!


----------



## nhauf001

A big warm Texas Howdy -- you won't be lonely long in this group. Welcome to the forum.
Naomi


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP! You'll enjoy it here, and you'll be kept more than busy reading KP every day.

Hope you meet some nice people in Wales so that you won't be quite so lonely.

Hazel


----------



## gill2009

Hi babes,

You'll be made most welcome. I'm in Scotland, but if you are ever low, please get in touch xxx


----------



## TNS

Welcome! It can be hard having to up sticks, but you will find new friends both where you now are in Wales and on this very friendly site. I only joined a few weeks ago, but am finding it very friendly, and addictive...... (Hubby asked me why I READ about knitting rather than doing it.)

There is even a virtual tea party going on Friday nights! And with members across the globe there are lots of new friends to meet all around the clock.

Hope you have a very happy new year and soon manage to get settled in.


----------



## loveseat

Hello,
Welcome to KP. Your lonely days are over. This is
such a wonderful site to be a part of. You will gain so
much here, knitting, recipes, and just plain insite from
other people. Chin up Girl.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## kittyknit

Welcome and you have lovely blue eyes! Hope you house sells soon and any questions you have post them and these ladies are great w/answers. Computers or otherwise! :thumbup:
Oops...I am from Arkansas, USA


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Welcome from Missouri--in the middle of America. Knitting is a great way to spend a winter


----------



## Judy277

Welcome from Kentucky USA I am new here also and its a great place to be so many talented people here fills like home. 

Judy


----------



## oge designs

Hi and welcome from Australia, sending you hugs and best wishes for a great 2013!!


----------



## charity43

Welcome from South Wales, Monmouthshire UK. What part of Wales are you living?


----------



## SallyAnn

Welcome from Lancaster, PA. Lots of friendly folks here to keep you company. Glad you found us!!


----------



## Susabella

You won't be lonely if you "hang out" here!
Hello and welcome from Florida, USA.


----------



## gloucestershire

Hello and WELCOME from Gloucestershire I also have moved house and find searching for unusal patterns from all over the world and receipes on this site time soon flys bye could be a knitting group in your area


----------



## Smudge

Hi and a warm welcome from Lincolnshire UK but originally from Gillingham in Kent.


----------



## chi ladyknitter

Welcome from Ontario Canada, We keep busy in the winter it helps when we get lots of snow to have our hands busy.


----------



## emuears

Hello from New South Wales Australia. I made many moves when my husband was in the RAAF and yes the first few weeks can be very lonely as you think of home and family but don't look back too often, make some new friends and keep in touch with us on the forum, we are always here for a chat.


----------



## auntycarol

hi and welcome to this wonderful group of knitting friends, you won't be lonely long.


----------



## Arwin

Hello & Welcome to KP from Manitoba Canada
glad you could join us!!
you'll make lots of friends here!!


----------



## susannahp

Hi and welcome from Canada, now that you have joined you will be lonely no more , good to have you aboard!!


----------



## kuildersma

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. I don't have time to knit or crochet these days, but try to visit here a few times a week to see whats happening.


----------



## josephinemiller

Stay with us, you won't be lonely for long. This is a warm friendly group of knitters and crocheters. I have several cyberb friends that I email back and forth (five I met on KP ). It's a wonderful forum. Welcome to KP.


----------



## raindancer

Hello and welcome from Judy in Buckley, Washington, USA. I'm sure you will make friends on this forum. People are very friendly and helpful. Happy knitting!


----------



## Betulove

Welcome Sue, from North Carolina. Sorry you feel alone but you will not be alone any more. You will fine many friends here. You can talk many subject and you can chaim in too. Hope your house sell soon and you can set your roots down for good...


----------



## Kathleenangel

Welcome to KP. You will make a lot of new friends here and will probably find out that some of your neighbors are also on here. I am a bit of a loner but knew I needed to make friends after I retired so made myself find out where knitting groups or craft groups met or there are a lot of volunteer groups that would be crying for your help. Just take that first step and you will be surprised about how many lovely people are out there just waiting to meet you.


----------



## tinkerbell

Welcome from Georgia, USA


----------



## Gloria Hall

Welcome from Nebraska,USA--KP will help with your lonliness so keep tuned in every day---


----------



## purplelady

Welcome..
I am in my 80's have dhemical reactions, been alone for many yeas and thankful I am not lonely, often. HTe chem problems keep me in, mostly because none are fragrance free so the chems there are too much to bear.

I wish you well and hope this site is very good for/ to you. I like it.
One thing it has that i esp. appreciate is the ability to use the back button. I have other sites that are good, but NONE have this feature. It helps get to new pix and mails very quickly.
Again, Welcone.
good new year to you and a locale friens, soon.


----------



## moke

Welcome from Atlanta Georgia, here is a place you can talk about all your knitting projects. and get the best help ever. welcome again


----------



## MB from Georgia

A warm welcome From Florida USA. I know how you feel.I am a bit lonely my self. I just moved here from Georgia, but it is like a new world here also. I am looking forward to meeting some knitters, and maybe starting a knitting club.
We had a good club in Georgia for many years, but it finally just stoped,and I miss it a lot.
MB from Ga


----------



## babywares

Hia im also from wales ull soon meet new friends we r a friendly lot here im also on facebook if u want to talk. Enjoy this site they r all friendly if u have a problem 1 of us will help.


----------



## jjane139

I have never been to Wales, just five months in Essex on several perfect visits, and a week-end in York. But my maiden name was Powell and I once saw a photo of a Welsh friend's father. They could have been twins. I actually did a double take, so I feel some kinship with someone in Wales. Maybe some day I can go to those green hills and hear the wonderful singing I always hear is native to Wales.


----------



## Arkirma

So glad to have you on this delightful site! You will find all the answers to your questions and friendly people. We're glad you found us!


----------



## broadsue

gill2009 said:
 

> Hi babes,
> 
> You'll be made most welcome. I'm in Scotland, but if you are ever low, please get in touch xxx


love your picture,I like to think the angels are watching over us.Everyone is giving me such a warm welcome,thanks to all of you.x


----------



## broadsue

Smudge said:


> Hi and a warm welcome from Lincolnshire UK but originally from Gillingham in Kent.


have relatives that used to live in Gillingham,I was down the road inSnodland!


----------



## jangmb

Welcome from Steen, MN. I hope you find this site as friendly and helpful as I have. There is tremendous talent on this site. It is amazing how much help you get from the people in the know here on KP. I can't say ladies, which would be easy to do, because there are several men on this site also.


----------



## broadsue

NOT SO LONELY ANY MORE! Happy New Year to all my new friends out there! Let's hope we all have a productive and creative year ahead!


----------



## Rosette

Pleased to hear that and thanks for the update. Happy New Year


----------



## Dragonfly62

Hi, I'm new from New Brunswick, Canada. My name is Nancy and I enjoy knitting but I'm not great at it yet. I hope to be in the near future. Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## babywares

Happy new year to you all from south wales hope you allhave a great year.


----------



## Hosta Hill

Hi and welcome Broadsue! You're going to enjoy Knitting Paradise. 
Happy New Year from Pam in Ohio, USA!


----------



## charliesaunt

We're here 24/7...this is the site that never sleeps.


----------



## LEE1313

Welcome from CT, USA.
This is a BIG family. You will love it here in Paradise.
We chat about everything, sometimes someone ends up with twisted knickers, but we just move on.
Tell is more about your pup. Maybe why you relocated.
I am not a computer whiz either. But muddle through.

There is so much talent here. You will be amazed.
I have greyhounds, all rescues, knit, complain about my grnads. And then knit some more.

Linda


----------



## broadsue

LEE1313 said:


> Welcome from CT, USA.
> This is a BIG family. You will love it here in Paradise.
> We chat about everything, sometimes someone ends up with twisted knickers, but we just move on.
> Tell is more about your pup. Maybe why you relocated.
> I am not a computer whiz either. But muddle through.
> 
> There is so much talent here. You will be amazed.
> I have greyhounds, all rescues, knit, complain about my grnads. And then knit some more.
> 
> Linda


hi, In Wales as my husbands job relocated.Willow is one of many rescue golden retrievers we've looked after,we adopted him and brought him with us.He was in a sorry state, but with the power of love he is beginning to shine.


----------



## babywares

I have 2 labs 1 black and 1 gold we r hoping to have pups b4 we give her the op. We also have cats and is looking afte a dog gor its owner as they had to move out of their home.


----------



## Portia

broadsue said:


> Hi,I'm not only knew to this site but have recently moved to Wales in the UK.I'm also a newbie to computers!I know no one and am living in a rented house, until our house back in Kent is sold.So the needles are busy to keep me sane.Have finished various Christmas stockings,and at present have a ribbed waistcoat on the go.Hope to begin a cabled afghan in the new year.


I know EXACTLY how you must be feeling!! We sold our house in Hertfordshire at the beg of Oct & have been living in a rented house in Suffolk ever since. We, similarly, know absolutely nobody!! In three months, we have spoken only to the occasional shop keeper & of course, shopping mainly in the supermarket, even that is a rarity!! We have bought a house in Norfolk & expect to move in end of March but oh my, doesn't the time drag & we must sit out our 6 month rental!!

Being in rental & due to move out soon anyway, we didn't bother to unpack all but the essentials but how relieved I was that, somehow, most of my knitting paraphernalia got left out. I have knitted like a thing possessed since coming here & just about everyone got something hand knitted for Christmas!! It has been a good friend & companion in my hour of need!!

I do hope your house will be sold soon &, like me, you will have a new home to look forward to & an end to the loneliness you feel at the present time. Whilst I can't wait to be in my new house, I know there won't be anywhere near as much time for knitting, so, on the plus side, I will always remember this opportunity & make the most of it.


----------



## needlelark

broadsue said:


> NOT SO LONELY ANY MORE! Happy New Year to all my new friends out there! Let's hope we all have a productive and creative year ahead!


So glad to hear that. There are so many friends to be found here....Enjoy your new Needle Sisters and Brothers!!
PS...LOVE the dog!!!!!


----------



## bevqual

broadsue said:


> Hi,I'm not only knew to this site but have recently moved to Wales in the UK.I'm also a newbie to computers!I know no one and am living in a rented house, until our house back in Kent is sold.So the needles are busy to keep me sane.Have finished various Christmas stockings,and at present have a ribbed waistcoat on the go.Hope to begin a cabled afghan in the new year.


Welcome from Nevada -- where it's 33 F today.... brr for us! (We get up to 120sF in the summer, so 33 feels freezing, actually I guess it is!

Anyhow, hope you meet some lovely friends really quickly there... is there a wool shop? Library? Church? those are wonderful places to make friends.


----------



## broadsue

since finding this site I've downloaded hundreds of fabulous free patterns....the only trouble is they mention skeins and oz sizes which mean nothing to me.If I'm trying to knit a pattern I like how can I find out how much wool I need and convert patterns?Then there's references to 2ply, 3ply,4ply etc .Over here ,I use mainly dk or aran, or chunky.I am particularly after 1940's dress or skirt suit patterns(free ones!)But I'm very tall and an English size 6-8 so I have trouble finding things that are right.I have to try and lengthen body,arm and legs on everything.At 5ft 8"I'm no giant but most slim patterns seem to favour regular height or petite ladies.HELP!


----------



## wjeanc

Here's a conversion site: http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/

hope it helps


----------



## broadsue

wjeanc said:


> Here's a conversion site: http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/
> 
> hope it helps


yes this does help a bit thanks,but what's a skein?And when is worsted light medium and heavy different to aran and dk?


----------



## bevqual

A skein is a 'ball' of yarn. That's how we buy them in the USA. They come in different sizes. I often buy "Red Heart Super Saver yarn" here. It comes in a 7 oz skein (ball) and has 198 g, 364 yds, 333 m. It is a worsted weight (#4) so 10 ply.

Then I have a lighter weight baby/sport yarn - "TLC Baby" (#3) and that skein is 6 oz, 170 g, 490 yds, 448 m

Hope this helps a little


----------



## wjeanc

Found this info on the Lions Brand website as to aran weight yarn:



Weight Class


Lion Brand Yarn












CATEGORY 4 WORSTED WEIGHT: AFGHAN, ARAN YARN
The most popular weight for knitting and crocheting. An ideal weight for throws and many adult garments. UK/Australia approximate equivalent: 10 ply, Aran weight


----------



## broadsue

ok so....10 ply is English aran weight or us worsted, and Ehglish dk is 8 ply or light worsted? I think that's right.In my vintage 1940's patterns they use 3 ply but being an old pattern, would this now be the same or a light worsted?


----------



## broadsue

broadsue said:


> ok so....10 ply is English aran weight or us worsted, and Ehglish dk is 8 ply or light worsted? I think that's right.In my vintage 1940's patterns they use 3 ply but being an old pattern, would this now be the same or a light worsted?


I've just looked at the pattern again, it uses beehive scotch fingering 3 ply with 16 skeins, so what on earth do I buy here in England in grams.....would cone yarn be a good alternative?


----------



## bevqual

If you google search you can probably find all the info. I typed in the name of the yarn in a google search and found this

http://www.vintageknits.com/patonsyarn.html

It has 230 yds in a ball.
But I don't live in England so don't know what yarns would substitute. Perhaps if you go into a wool shop there and ask someone they an recommend a good substitute?

I found this photo of that yarn on a blog too
http://wisehilda.blogspot.com/2009/04/more-gifts-from-my-readers.html


----------



## broadsue

bevqual said:


> If you google search you can probably find all the info. I typed in the name of the yarn in a google search and found this
> 
> http://www.vintageknits.com/patonsyarn.html
> 
> It has 230 yds in a ball.
> But I don't live in England so don't know what yarns would substitute. Perhaps if you go into a wool shop there and ask someone they an recommend a good substitute?
> 
> I found this photo of that yarn on a blog too
> http://wisehilda.blogspot.com/2009/04/more-gifts-from-my-readers.html


thanks for your help you are my yarn angel!I will download the pattern and print it out and go forth to the local yarn store and beg for help taking all my new found knowledge with me!If I ever get to knit this wonderful suit I will post a picture!HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hello and welcome from Arizona (USA)!


----------



## Portia

broadsue said:


> ok so....10 ply is English aran weight or us worsted, and Ehglish dk is 8 ply or light worsted? I think that's right.In my vintage 1940's patterns they use 3 ply but being an old pattern, would this now be the same or a light worsted?


I have read that a vintage 3ply is more like our modern 4 ply here in the UK - quite a fine yarn. I can only suggest that you knit a careful tension square first & adjust accordingly. I would start with 4 ply & see how you get on. Blag a small ball from a friend, or find something in a charity shop if you can. You may need to use larger or smaller needles to get the right tension. It is rather trial & error with these old patterns but I definitely think a double knitting, or US light worsted would be too thick. You could try contacting a site that specialises in vintage patterns & ask for their help. The Vintage Knitting Lady is very good.

Not sure what you are making. If it's a scarf, or something like that, then the tension doesn't matter so much. Hope this helps.


----------



## broadsue

I have various patterns I'm looking at most 1940's skirt suits or dresses,so finding the right yarn in the right colour, quantity and price may cause problems.The average pattern calls for 16 or so skeins in 3ply beehive scotch fingering,but what the English equivalent would be and how many grams I've no idea.Some patterns ask for 48 oz do you convert to grams the same as in cooking or is yarn different?Perhaps I'm just being stupid....But it's very confusing!


----------



## Rosette

I have used a few older patterns and have gone for using a yarn that gives the same tension, i.e. the same number of stitches and rows to 4" x 4" square. Another thing to consider is that 2 ozs of one yarn will not give the same yardage as 2 ozs of a different yarn, even though they knit to the same tension. Pure wool usually gives fewer yards than a mix, but it is easy to check.1 oz is approx 28 g, but yarn is usually sold in 25, 50 or 100 g so you will need some simple maths. 

I have several old patterns but I have not attempted them yet. Beehive is the name of the company, I believe and 3 ply yarn is very fine. Is it knitted on 3mm or size 14 needles? I would consider making a beret or gloves in the same yarn first before you commit to a bigger financial outlay. Good luck and contact me if you need more help.


----------



## broadsue

I would love to launch in to knitting a suit, but I think I should research everything a bit more thoroughly first....so I shall try a few tension squares in various yarns and look at cost.For now I shall probably knit an afghan first to keep me busy and then look to knit a suit to finish before next christmas,I will post any up dates for those that are interested.Any more advise is always welcome, thanks to all of you who have answered in my our of need.


----------



## babywares

I never use wool that the pattern tells me to use I dont even look at the tention if I like the wool and the pattern then I use them if for example im knitting a skirt I look at it as im casting on to get the right size and eather add more stitches or less because we cant always get the wool where I live not many shops sell wool.


----------



## Rosette

Been trying to find out about a skein of yarn regarding weight. It seems that a skein was 120 yards, regardless of weight, but now it varies. A hank of yarn was equivalent to 7 skeins. Info from the Purl Bee. 
When I was a child, centuries ago, my mother bought all her wool in a skein, which was a very loose, large circle twisted on itself and we would have to sit with our hands in the air, holding the wool while mum wound it into a ball. Most commercial yarns are sold ready wound into a ball, but not all. Good luck.


----------



## Portia

broadsue said:


> broadsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so....10 ply is English aran weight or us worsted, and Ehglish dk is 8 ply or light worsted? I think that's right.In my vintage 1940's patterns they use 3 ply but being an old pattern, would this now be the same or a light worsted?
> 
> 
> 
> I've just looked at the pattern again, it uses beehive scotch fingering 3 ply with 16 skeins, so what on earth do I buy here in England in grams.....would cone yarn be a good alternative?
Click to expand...

At the time this wool was manufactured, most yarns were sold in ounces in the UK, i.e apprx 28grams - I'm old enough to remember it well - but whether your "skeins" were that size, I have been unable to ascertain. Maybe if you contacted Patons direct, they might be able to help? If it were ounces, then 16 skeins would be roughly equivalent to about 450grams, but that doesn't sound enough to me, given I would expect a jumper in vintage 3 ply to take about 12 ounces & a skirt a bit more. In those days, yardages tended not to be given, just weight. It is very helpful now to have the yardage/meterage given as well as the weight, because every 3 ply will have a different length, even though the weight is the same - hope that makes sense!! Expensive yarns tend to have shorter meterages.

Therefore, I think your suit will take roughly 750grams of a modern 3 or 4 ply wool but I'd build in maybe as much as another 200 grams just in case - any left overs being used for some socks, for example, later. If the suit has a collar & pockets for instance, it will take more wool. Also if the skirt is very long. You could knit up just one ball & see how far you get with it to give you a rough idea, before committing to dozens of balls of it. This is very fine wool by today's standards & probably fine needles also - 3mm perhaps? If you are not a very experienced knitter, it will probably take a month of Sundays to complete but what an achievement!! Good Luck.


----------



## broadsue

Portia said:


> broadsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broadsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so....10 ply is English aran weight or us worsted, and Ehglish dk is 8 ply or light worsted? I think that's right.In my vintage 1940's patterns they use 3 ply but being an old pattern, would this now be the same or a light worsted?
> 
> 
> 
> I've just looked at the pattern again, it uses beehive scotch fingering 3 ply with 16 skeins, so what on earth do I buy here in England in grams.....would cone yarn be a good alternative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the time this wool was manufactured, most yarns were sold in ounces in the UK, i.e apprx 28grams - I'm old enough to remember it well - but whether your "skeins" were that size, I have been unable to ascertain. Maybe if you contacted Patons direct, they might be able to help? If it were ounces, then 16 skeins would be roughly equivalent to about 450grams, but that doesn't sound enough to me, given I would expect a jumper in vintage 3 ply to take about 12 ounces & a skirt a bit more. In those days, yardages tended not to be given, just weight. It is very helpful now to have the yardage/meterage given as well as the weight, because every 3 ply will have a different length, even though the weight is the same - hope that makes sense!! Expensive yarns tend to have shorter meterages.
> 
> Therefore, I think your suit will take roughly 750grams of a modern 3 or 4 ply wool but I'd build in maybe as much as another 200 grams just in case - any left overs being used for some socks, for example, later. If the suit has a collar & pockets for instance, it will take more wool. Also if the skirt is very long. You could knit up just one ball & see how far you get with it to give you a rough idea, before committing to dozens of balls of it. This is very fine wool by today's standards & probably fine needles also - 3mm perhaps? If you are not a very experienced knitter, it will probably take a month of Sundays to complete but what an achievement!! Good Luck.
Click to expand...

I definitelt want to knit a 1940's suit, I love the old films in black and white the film stars always looked so glamorous!I have knitted everything from complicated baby shawls with 2ply and 2mm needles to tyrolean fairisle with interweaving 6-8 coloursand also cabled jumpers and long wraps, but this will be my biggest challenge!


----------



## samazon

Hello and welcome form Washington, USA. You'll love this forum :-D


----------

